# Is your suit comfy?



## Shino (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, I've had my new suit made by Beastcub for the better part of a week now, and I've been pleasantly suprised to find that it is outragiously comfortable, to the point that look forward to putting it on and hate having to take it off and go back to "normal clothes".

I figured I'd end up sweating up a storm, but I don't really overheat like I expected to. (Except for the head gets a little warm, but I've found a small icepack on the back of the neck takes care of that.)

So what I'm wondering from you all is this: is your suit comfy? Do you enjoy getting into it, or can you not wait to get out of the thing?

Type away!


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine is comfy once I get it all on. I only have a partial right now, so it's a little bothersome getting all the parts on, and tucking them under my clothes just right(mostly it's the arms that get annoying for that). But now I've worked out a good order to put everything on so I can successfully do it myself. And once it's all on, it stays on very well. My head is comfy too, as the mouth is open and I can breathe extremely well. I also don't have any overheating issues, either. =3


----------



## Tazzin (Jul 2, 2009)

My homemade suit is a little hot, but it's not bad considering I'm covering my whole body with fur.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't have a suit yet, but since I'm getting a partial, it shouldn't be too awfully hot.


----------



## Zango (Jul 2, 2009)

Sadly I've only got my handpaws made so far  I'll be starting on my tail tonight. But yes theyre very comfy!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 2, 2009)

I only wear a partial (mine being head, hands and tail), so most of me is covered with clothing when in suit. Yeah, it's pretty comfy. It's hot inside it, but bearable as long as you aren't in it for TOO long.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 2, 2009)

I just finished my partial last night. The head is really hot, but everything else is fine. I think I'll be okay in heavily air-conditioned areas, but in my house (where the upstairs air conditioning doesn't work very well) it's not too comfortable.
As far as designs go, though, I don't have anything to complain about. I don't think my suit could be more comfortable than it is.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 3, 2009)

Mine aint so bad. I get a bit hot if I'm moving around outside for a hour+, but it's worth it. My new one should be done by Oct. 1st. So, I'll have all winter to figure out if its too hot or not.

Get some under armour too, it's better then stinking up your suit by getting all sweaty and helps ya keep cool.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 3, 2009)

currently right now I've only made the paws, hands, and am working on the tail. but based on the head, right now it's not too comfortable (because I'm using pins to keep the fur on) but otherwise it's very comfortable save for my nose which is a bit squished.
I'm really wondering about the body suit though, as I live in arizona which gets up to 120 degrees during the summer and stays about 50-60 during the winter...


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jul 4, 2009)

Everything but the head on mine is comfy. My head is made of cardboard and presses against my head in a really sensitive place where I was hit 5 years ago so I can't wear it for more than 30 minutes without getting a killer headache.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 4, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> Everything but the head on mine is comfy. My head is made of cardboard and presses against my head in a really sensitive place where I was hit 5 years ago so I can't wear it for more than 30 minutes without getting a killer headache.


outline it with upholstry foam.


----------



## Shino (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok, got a question for y'all:

My suit got fairly damp yesterday from wearing it in high humidity for 4+ hours, so I Frebreezed the hell out of it and let it dry overnight in front of a few fans. Well, it's clean and dry, and the fur isn't matted anymore, but the Frebreeze left a very slight sticky residue on the inside of the suit, and now it chafes slightly in the areas where it's skin against suit (like the back of the legs and the lower arms). Will this go away after a little while, or am I going to have to hand-wash the entire suit (which I've been trying to avoid for obvious reasons)?

So much for absoloute comfort...


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't have a fursuit and I am not gonna get one any time soon cause I still have a few more years of school. I do,how ever have this costume that I used in a Drama Play for my school. Lol we were doing the Lion King and I was mufasa . I ended up keeping the suit though. Havent worn it since. The costume is fine up till the top cause the fur is made out of yarn and theres an opening for my face lol. It would work as a fursuit i guess if i made a mask but i wouldnt want to cause the suit would either be to small Length wise or width wise.


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not sure what you could do about the febreeze residue, since I've never used it, but it really sounds like you used too much.. I haven't used any on my suit yet even though I've worn it about 4 times in public, and even though I got sweaty it didn't get too dirty or smelly, I just held it in front of a fan till it dried. My point is, I don't think you'd need to use much febreeze even if it did get dirty and smelly. Hopefully someone has some better tips for you though on fixing that.


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 4, 2009)

i dont have any fursuit pieces or anything so i cant say anything atm but i am preparing to start work on my partial black foxx suit within a week or two so ill be able to acuratly respond when thats done.

oh and any tips for makeing it feel better while im still gathering info on making it would be greatly appriciated


----------



## DjSielwolf (Jul 5, 2009)

a friend of mine did somthing crazy! she put a tactical mil fan in the back of her fur's head under the hair  (she dosnt have the full suit yet shes still making it) but the fan really works, i think it would be nice in all fursuit heads :3 shes pretty smart to do that


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 5, 2009)

Shino said:


> Ok, got a question for y'all:
> 
> My suit got fairly damp yesterday from wearing it in high humidity for 4+ hours, so I Frebreezed the hell out of it and let it dry overnight in front of a few fans. Well, it's clean and dry, and the fur isn't matted anymore, but the Frebreeze left a very slight sticky residue on the inside of the suit, and now it chafes slightly in the areas where it's skin against suit (like the back of the legs and the lower arms). Will this go away after a little while, or am I going to have to hand-wash the entire suit (which I've been trying to avoid for obvious reasons)?
> 
> So much for absoloute comfort...



wipe down the inside with a damp cloth, that should be enough


----------



## Neek0 (Jul 5, 2009)

I love my suit, right now its just the suit itsself, but i was wondering what kind of head construction was coolest, my 'sona is a cat so it has a fairly short muzzled, most likely ill have a hinged jaw so i can open my mouth if i get too hot.


----------



## Shino (Jul 5, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> wipe down the inside with a damp cloth, that should be enough


 
Never mind, turns out I just jumped the gun and didn't give it enough time to dry. My suit's all nice and comfy again. Thanks for the suggestion, though.

I was going to express suprise at the fact that no one's voted "uncomfortable", but when you think about it, why would you own something for fun if it's not fun?

Oh, and completely off-topic, but it's a royal bitch to type with paws on.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 5, 2009)

Shino said:


> Oh, and completely off-topic, but it's a royal bitch to type with paws on.



Oh, for sure. Mine have some pretty nice claws, so I end up hitting the key above the one I want. I can use them to text on my phone, thoXD


----------



## agshepherd (Jul 6, 2009)

The only complaint I have about mine. . well I have two. I cant see very well at all and my fursuit head is way too big for my own head.  Its  foam all the way around but Ive seen some fursuit heads that are more mask-like than actually the foam head. The foam head just gets big, heavy and awkward to walk around in. Has anybody else experienced this problem?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

Shino said:


> Oh, and completely off-topic, but it's a royal bitch to type with paws on.



Goddamn yes it is. Especially because my paws are constructed with only three fingers and a thumb.


----------



## Uro (Jul 6, 2009)

It's not bad, pretty sweaty and stuff but if it was cooler it would be soooooooooooo much better.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

G&P helmit-tacticaL fan they clip or screw on and keep u cool there around 35 e and 50 usd$


----------

